# I've had It. Now every Lyft rider gets a call before I leave.



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

OK, I've had it with Lyft cancellations. 
Today I was pinged 5 times and four of them cancelled. 
One after I drove several blocks out of my way, two before I could get on the road (<30 seconds) and one after I drove 15 minutes to her house. From now on, every lyft rider gets a call from me before I shift into drive. 
I've been tracking my lyft cancellations and I get, on average, 5 cancellations out of 6 requests.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> OK, I've had it with Lyft cancellations.
> Today I was pinged 5 times and four of them cancelled.
> One after I drove several blocks out of my way, two before I could get on the road (<30 seconds) and one after I drove 15 minutes to her house. From now on, every lyft rider gets a call from me before I shift into drive.
> I've been tracking my lyft cancellations and I get, on average, 5 cancellations out of 6 requests.


You also have to remember Lyft app doesn't make a rider confirm they need a ride before the request is submitted. I've had it happen to me lately, I think sofar most of them are either seeing how Lyft works are just accidental pressing the request lyft.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah probably the best to do the call to confirm if you are getting that high of a percentage of cancels. Sometimes the call can prevent cancels as well. If they actually need a ride they are less likely to cancel if they have talked to you personally.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

really?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> really?


Jamiel should be smacked up side the head.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think ive really ever gotten a lyft rider who isn't new and lacks a profile picture. I found those with the profile picture tend to not cancel even if new. Granted I had one cancel on me


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I've seen about a 30% cancel rate with Lyft. At this point I wait a minute before starting to drive towards them. If they haven't canceled after that I go get them. I've only had one lift cancel after I've driven a ways to get them since I started this policy.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I don't think ive really ever gotten a lyft rider who isn't new and lacks a profile picture. I found those with the profile picture tend to not cancel even if new. Granted I had one cancel on me


Yeah it seems that the pax who signup with their facebook account tend to be a little better. I always hesitate when there is no picture and check the other aspects of the request more closely.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

As mentioned earlier, the lack of confirmation could be the culprit. But it's also been discovered that Uber is spending huge$$ sending their reps into the field, creating bogus Lyft accounts, ordering rides and canceling them. Doing it in several cities - basically screwing the drivers, so Uber will have more pick ups. Part of the "***** Lyft" campaign.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

TheDude said:


> As mentioned earlier, the lack of confirmation could be the culprit. But it's also been discovered that Uber is spending huge$$ sending their reps into the field, creating bogus Lyft accounts, ordering rides and canceling them. Doing it in several cities - basically screwing the drivers, so Uber will have more pick ups. Part of the "***** Lyft" campaign.


That was true. But I would think Uber has probably quit doing that as they did garner some negative press when that was revealed. I too find that Lyft requests cancel at a MUCH higher rate.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Right now I am requesting a pickup at Walmart in fontana for Three adults, one baby, one Baby stroller, one walker and two shopping carts of stuff, any driver with a subcompact car will be canceled.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Right now I am requesting a pickup at Walmart in fontana for Three adults, one baby, one Baby stroller, one walker and two shopping carts of stuff, any driver with a subcompact car will be canceled.


What do you do with the baby during the ride? Who would pay for that ticket?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, we have one car seat.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Just lucky on first request, Fred 5 stars driving a toyota 4runner.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> really?


I suspect a lot of the time when you see things like that it's because they're trying to get a specific driver that's near them. I know for a fact I've seen that with Uber, and when I called after the third time that's what the rider told me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I suspect a lot of the time when you see things like that it's because they're trying to get a specific driver that's near them. I know for a fact I've seen that with Uber, and when I called after the third time that's what the rider told me.


Is one driver here in fontana, every time i see his face in my app, I hit cancel.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it's also that if they don't like your picture, they will cancel. I've noticed personally that all my cancellations are from girls, and I must admit my profile pic is pretty crappy (I've tried uploading a better one by lyft always finds something wrong with it). My theory is these girls are just looking for a ride with some cute guy their age and will cancel anyone that doesn't fit that criteria. Also I've heard that black guys get a lot of cancellations due to the fact that some people feel uncomfortable with having a black male driver (racism is definitely alive and well in these campus towns!). It shocks me how many people get in my car and tell me they are so glad I'm white. But yeah, I definitely get a lot more cancellations with Lyft than Uber. What I find funny is when I will get a cancellation for someone on Lyft, and then almost immediately I get the same person requesting through Uber. I'm tempted one of these times to call and ask if they are going to cancel on that ride too! It's so frustrating, and unfortunately the way the cancellation rules are written, it's really hard to get compensated for them.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Right now I am requesting a pickup at Walmart in fontana for Three adults, one baby, one Baby stroller, one walker and two shopping carts of stuff, any driver with a subcompact car will be canceled.


Do you not have Lyft Plus? I thought it was rolled out to all markets. Or were you trying to get a "Plus" for the cheaper fare?

Just wondering because I'm a "Plus" driver and I think people have done this to me. I also have two built in front-facing child seats for toddlers and plenty of room for wheelchairs/strollers/etc. So, a lot of people get me that actually needed me, but they do it on the normal Lyft, not Lyft Plus. Either it's just luck or they are doing the same thing you did.

Btw, I like your tips for drivers!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Do you not have Lyft Plus? I thought it was rolled out to all markets. Or were you trying to get a "Plus" for the cheaper fare?
> 
> Just wondering because I'm a "Plus" driver and I think people have done this to me. I also have two built in front-facing child seats for toddlers and plenty of room for wheelchairs/strollers/etc. So, a lot of people get me that actually needed me, but they do it on the normal Lyft, not Lyft Plus. Either it's just luck or they are doing the same thing you did.
> 
> Btw, I like your tips for drivers!


i don't do Lyft and dont need a GD Lyft Plus or an Uber XL (no xl in the IE),
i just needed a driver with a mid size car with trunk space, not a GD clown car with driver's personal sh!t in the trunk, be professional or uninstall the driver app,

i get a lot of drivers show up with a lots of personal stuff in the trunk.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I suspect a lot of the time when you see things like that it's because they're trying to get a specific driver that's near them. I know for a fact I've seen that with Uber, and when I called after the third time that's what the rider told me.


Yup a girl said the same thing she said the 1st 3 looked like a creeper lol I'm lucky I guess


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

GD?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

God Dam?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Or were you trying to get a "Plus" for the cheaper fare?


I think both Lyft and Uber should add an option for the Plus, XL, SUV drivers to adjust the fare to the proper platform for those trying to play the system like that. Certainly a better option than canceling them and telling them to re-request, especially since you may lose surge rates, or the riders entirely when doing that. Then riders would just request the proper platform to begin with, since there'd be no advantage to doing otherwise. It would make the whole system more efficient, and save everyone time, money, and aggravation.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah they should add the option I've gotten request where it's 4 riders it looks like a clown car in my CT had that happen few times


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

When I signed up for UberXL I received a FAQ. One of the questions was the following:
*What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*

As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate.

I have not had this issue yet....but if I do I will point out to the customers that Uber considers anymore than 4 passengers as an XL trip. If they prefer I can take 4 at UberX prices and they can call another car for the additional passengers. ANY argument at ALL. I'll cancel the trip BEFORE it begins and leave them for someone else.

""You cannot reason people out of a position that they did not reason themselves into."


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> for those trying to play the system like that.


No uber XL in the IE,

i am not playing the system, i just needed a driver with a mid size car with trunk space, don't do car service in a clown car with junk in your trunk and then get pissed when you get canceled.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

5 Lyft cancellations so far today. At least they were cancelled immediately. But I too am taking a bit longer to get the wheels rolling with LYft. After reading some of these posts I guess I can assume some of it might be due to the fact I am approaching geezerhood.


----------



## dugknight (Sep 22, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Right now I am requesting a pickup at Walmart in fontana for Three adults, one baby, one Baby stroller, one walker and two shopping carts of stuff, any driver with a subcompact car will be canceled.


Why not use UberSUV? Would seem to make more sense.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

dugknight said:


> Why not use UberSUV? Would seem to make more sense.


NO GD SUV IN THE IE and we did not need an suv, the stroller is not full size it can fold and fit in a big bag, the car seat goes where the 4th passenger will sit, why would need an suv.


----------



## Arlington Driver (Oct 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> No uber XL in the IE,
> 
> i am not playing the system, i just needed a driver with a mid size car with trunk space, don't do car service in a clown car with junk in your trunk and then get pissed when you get canceled.


I think you are wrong on this. When I first signed up with Uberx and Lyft, the standard was a compact car or larger and one that is five years old or newer. When they started cutting the rates, somewhere along the line, the five year standard became ten years AND they started accepting subcompact cars. I have a subcompact car and a Prius registered with Uberx. Sometimes I drive the subcompact car, and other than a case of water, emergency kit, snow shovel (in winter) and cleaning supplies (paper towels, glass cleaner, tire shine), my trunk is available. It is however, a subcompact car and it can only take airline sized carryon bags. The car is allowed by Uberx and Lyft, so your beef is not with the drivers but rather Uberx and Lyft for allowing them.

Still, I would get very pissed off if someone cancelled me, and I would assume they would have the courtesy not to place another request that comes to me immediately (like wait five minutes) so maybe someone else gets the call.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> When I signed up for UberXL I received a FAQ. One of the questions was the following:
> *What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*
> 
> As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate.
> ...


You mean you won't take 5-6 people for UberX rates in your XL *at 3X+ surge rates? * I've done it many times, because of the $$$. Gladly! And some wise pax know this too, so I have no problem with it if the money is right.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You mean you won't take 5-6 people for UberX rates in your XL *at 3X+ surge rates? * I've done it many times, because of the $$$. Gladly! And some wise pax know this too, so I have no problem with it if the money is right.


Where I live....I have never SEEN a surge. If and when that ever happens in my county....I will gladly take the 3X surge rate instead of the 1.5x rates that XL trips normally get.....all the while having enough seat belts for all the passengers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It would be no wonder to me why X rates suck in an area with no surges. geez, if it wasn't for that there is no way in hell I'd even screw with this gig on X for any reason. I can see why you have a downgraded look on the matters without surge. I can't even imagine that nor can I see the justification of X without surge.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I had many Lyft cancelations last night. The last one was around 1am. As usual, I phoned the pax before the wheels started rolling. It rang through to voicemail. I left the request open and phoned again five minutes later. Voicemail again. Another five minutes wait and the pax still hadn't canceled or phoned me. I figure I might as well go and collect the $5 cancelation fee as the pax was only 4 minutes away.

I hit "arrived", wait the three minutes, press the " call passenger" button, then "cancel" and then, "charge passenger". $5 for 15 minutes and a couple of miles' gas is worth it on a slow night. And it's quite satisfying to press the charge passenger button. Not like Uber, where you hit " no show" and just hope you get paid for it.

For me this has been a good Lyft strategy - call the pax and if they are a non-responder and close by, just wait a few mins and then go to them to collect the $5. 4 paid cancelations per night add up to $20 free from Lyft fees - worth having.

Also fun is the Lyft Line countdown timer. I like watching the customers hustle over to the car like greased lightning. One ******bag student Line pax phoned me when he had 47 seconds left to reach the car. "Dude, we're coming. Can you wait 30 seconds?". Sure, he had 47 remaining. His time ran out, of course. Hit no show, collect $5, ignore the phone call that came in one minute later. Cha-ching! Thank you for playing. Next...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Bugs me that people request Lyft and then there phone is dead or they are talking on the phone when I'm trying to call them and they don't answer. If they are more than 5 minutes away, they get a call, and I screenshot them so I have the address if they cancel when I'm pulling up. Saved one the other day.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i don't do Lyft and dont need a GD Lyft Plus or an Uber XL (no xl in the IE),
> i just needed a driver with a mid size car with trunk space, not a GD clown car with driver's personal sh!t in the trunk, be professional or uninstall the driver app,
> 
> i get a lot of drivers show up with a lots of personal stuff in the trunk.


Lol, when I get a call for an X but the customer really needs an XL, which I do both. I get their and see all the stuff and people they have, I cancel on them, tell them to order a large car and pay for it. I do the same for people that have 7 or more pax, I tell then to order two cars. In the beginning I would do it but figured out that pax know how to get away with it. One group of 4 pax had 8 large suits I had to drop the back row of seats to get all of them in on top there were large size pax. I ask the what would you have done if I pull up in a smaller or regular size car, he said oh we would have ordered another car. It was too late for me to cancel on their cheap a$$. Also when I get a ping from a cheap department store for an XL that mean my very nice new SUV will be a moving van. I had one guy ping 10min away got there and he want to put a dirty old very large coffee table he found on the street in my car and he look at me to help get it in, I said no thanks and cancel, (while really thinking F-That) he made the comment, I waited 10mins for you to come, I told I drove 10mins to come get you. This why I don't ever start my ride until all pax are seated and ready to go and all look good to me to proceed, if not, I have them get out. Btw my SUV can handle 7 pax with seat belts, 8 including driver.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Lol, when I get a call for an X but the customer really needs an XL, which I do both. I get their and see all the stuff and people they have, I cancel on them, tell them to order a large car and pay for it. I do the same for people that have 7 or more pax, I tell then to order two cars. I the beginning I would do it but figure out that pax know how to get away with it. One group of 4 pax had 8 large suits I had to drop the back row of seats to get all of them in on top there were large size pax. I ask the what would you have done if I pull up in a smaller or regular size car, he said oh we would have ordered another car. I was too late for me to cancel in their cheap a$$. Also when I get a ping from a cheap department store for an XL that mean my very nice new SUV will be a moving van. I had one guy ping 10min away got there and he want to put a dirty old very large coffee table he found on the street in my car. And he look at me to get it in, I said no thanks and cancel, he commet to me I waited 10mins for you to come, I told I drove 10 to come get you. This why I don't ever start my ride until all pax are seated and ready to go and all look good to me to proceed, if not, I have them get out. Btw my SUV can handle 7 pax with seat belts, 8 including driver.


This is why it's never a good idea to start the ride in the pin location when an Uberdouche has misdropped the pin, thinking that you'll charge from the misdrop to the ******'s actual location.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

"Uberdouche"......classic. We need someone to add that to the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This is why it's never a good idea to start the ride in the pin location when an Uberdouche has misdropped the pin, thinking that you'll charge from the misdrop to the ******'s actual location.


Yeah when I get a wrong pick location, I wait there if possible to get the cancellation fee, if the customer calls and says that a address is wrong I tell them to cancel and request a new ride with the correct address. Here's why some of them are not around the corner or down the street, I had a customer thought he was so smart, I drove to he's pin drop got there and then he call and said I see you close to us but we are at Beverly Hills country club that was another 10-15mins away from where he first drop the pin. I figure it out there was no XL in that area, he drop the pin close to an XL, then call you after you get to the location and say your pretty close can you come get us, I told him cancel and reorder with the correct address. He said but your so close, I say again cancel and reorder he said okay, then he did I got the ping again 12 mins away, same pax. I cancel and went off line and drive away, That was for playing the system and my time, he figure out no one will come get them 22mins away not in LA. If there are a new customer, pax with a 5* gives that away. I may go get them and educate them on how to use the app, if their not far from their pin drop and if I know where they are at like a large hotel, I don't do small street names or hole in the wall location when they try to tell my where they are. Just cancel with the wrong address selection.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

@ShooUber I like your approach. Couple of other ideas. When you tell a customer to cancel....tell them to wait a minute after they cancel so that you can accept their fare. That will give you a minute to go off line and get out of Dodge after you receive the cancel notice and then you won't have the next ping from him affect your Acceptance Rate.
Another idea is when he calls to give you the correct address. tell him that you are on the way but it's going to take you a few minutes because there is someone blocking the street. After the 6 minutes you can cancel - customer no show and then go offline so that you don't have to refuse his request....but still possibly receive the Cancel Fee. Good Luck!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> @ShooUber I like your approach. Couple of other ideas. When you tell a customer to cancel....tell them to wait a minute after they cancel so that you can accept their fare. That will give you a minute to go off line and get out of Dodge after you receive the cancel notice and then you won't have the next ping from him affect your Acceptance Rate.
> Another idea is when he calls to give you the correct address. tell him that you are on the way but it's going to take you a few minutes because there is someone blocking the street. After the 6 minutes you can cancel - customer no show and then go offline so that you don't have to refuse his request....but still possibly receive the Cancel Fee. Good Luck!


Genius! I see many broken down fire trucks just up ahead in my future.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> @ShooUber I like your approach. Couple of other ideas. When you tell a customer to cancel....tell them to wait a minute after they cancel so that you can accept their fare. That will give you a minute to go off line and get out of Dodge after you receive the cancel notice and then you won't have the next ping from him affect your Acceptance Rate.
> Another idea is when he calls to give you the correct address. tell him that you are on the way but it's going to take you a few minutes because there is someone blocking the street. After the 6 minutes you can cancel - customer no show and then go offline so that you don't have to refuse his request....but still possibly receive the Cancel Fee. Good Luck!


Thanks, @Former Yellow Driver the first one I know I should log off right away, but I kind of wanted to cancel on him for wasting my time. The second suggestion is a good one, but I had pax walk around the corner to me so I would be busted if I say there is something's in the road that will take longer to get to you, we'll unless they give me some address that's far way. Lol I'll have to try it one day. Btw accepting and then canceling doesn't count the same way as just letting it time out. Too many timed out pings will get notice right away. I cancel all the time and some don't even show up on my ride list at all. But Uber does watch cancellations but not the same way as timed out pings. Thanks again.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> When I signed up for UberXL I received a FAQ. One of the questions was the following:
> *What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*
> 
> As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate.
> ...


@Former Yellow Driver, I did have this happen with some USC girls, requested an X, I picked them up and drove to the end of the block, they saw 3 more girlfriends told me to pull over lowered the window and ask if they wanted to ride with them back to the frat house, they looked at me and at lease ask can they get in, I told them you have to order an XL, the girl out side of the car said that's why I hate Uber, (I was thinking ***** I don't care) but put I on a my koolaid smile and say I'm so sorry this ride is only insure for four rider right now. I know they rate me about a 4* ( that's when we had the old dashboard and we could see our daily rating). But I didn't care, I didn't impact my over all rating. But now I know, let them pile in and get the XL fare from Uber. Btw I didn't even know Uber had a FAQ. For XL only. Thank for posting that.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Just lucky on first request, Fred 5 stars driving a toyota 4runner.


Oh no .....not Fred, I can't believe that they let him back on the road after "the incident". I never thought he'd get out of the asylum, let alone be allowed behind the wheel again. Good luck.


----------

